# Water in trunk lid



## -Sm00th- (Apr 11, 2013)

When I open en close my trunk i can hear water streaming inside the trunk lid and a little water drips out in the top right corner from a small "button". 


Anyone heard of this?


----------



## MelindaJBZ (Dec 21, 2012)

I had to have my hatch seal replaced because my hatch was leaking. The rubber can easily fold and deform causing the failure of the seal.


----------



## -Sm00th- (Apr 11, 2013)

*Fixed*

Service fixed it. It was water coming in throught the rear breaking light


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

-Sm00th- said:


> Service fixed it. It was water coming in throught the rear breaking light


3rd brake light? WTF that was a major pain point on the New Beetles as well.


----------



## -Sm00th- (Apr 11, 2013)

*Yes*

Yes middle breaking light on trunk lid. Hopefully its all fixed now


----------



## -Sm00th- (Apr 11, 2013)

*Not fixed*

I few weeks ago i thought id check how it was holding out. Still water inside the lid and i hear it pouring inside when opening and closing. Now they have changed that breaking light again but I still hear water, maybe Im going crazy damn i feel so embarrased going in there with all my beetle problems


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Mine was a loose antena.


----------



## -Sm00th- (Apr 11, 2013)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> Mine was a loose antena.


Ah thanks ill tell them this could be the cause.

Btw anyone know how affected the trunk is from having water inside it for at least a year? I would like to have my car for long term, but what if it will start to rust earlier?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 27, 2019)

Did you ever find a resolution to this issue?


----------

